# Geiles Bike in Mountainbike Rider



## trickn0l0gy (6. Juni 2005)

Ist zwar nur ein minikleines Spypic in der MRM, aber die SingleCrown Travis macht an dem 2006er Teamsau Rahmen mit Rotgrauem Flammendekor nen schönen Eindruck. Zwar gibts das Bike ja auf der Wildsau-Website in wesentlich höherer Auflösung zu sehen, aber ich finde es gut, daß sowas auch mal Erwähnung in einem Magazin findet. Die PR für Wildsäue ist ja bisher eher dünn. Andererseits bleibt sone Wildsau dadurch natürlich auch eher einem kleinen Zirkel bekannt...


----------



## aemkei77 (15. Juni 2005)

> bleibt sone Wildsau dadurch natürlich auch eher einem kleinen Zirkel bekannt


oder bezahlbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (21. Juni 2005)

Mich interessiert nur wie lange so eine Travis hält. Singelcrown und 200 mm
Federweg, dass kann doch garnicht gutgehen. Die Hebelkräfte knacken das Dng doch irgendwann. Dann doch lieber Doppelbrücke und Hält.
mfg Elfiede


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. Juni 2005)

Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Mich interessiert nur wie lange so eine Travis hält. Singelcrown und 200 mm
> Federweg, dass kann doch garnicht gutgehen. Die Hebelkräfte knacken das Dng doch irgendwann. Dann doch lieber Doppelbrücke und Hält.
> mfg Elfiede


wenn dem so wäre, hätte manitou das projekt sicher nicht realisiert. gerade aus dem grund der gesteigerten anforderungen wurde doch das 1.5' steuerrohr entwickelt. vergleiche einfach mal die mz 66rc und die sherman breaktout+ - die eine hat 1.18' und die sherman hat 1.5' steuerrohr. die MZ musste deswegen wesentlich schwerer gebaut werden, mit dickwandigerem material etc.pp. die baut dadurch fast höher als ne 888 mit 200mm und ist genauso schwer. das hat manitou also wesentlich besser realisiert. die travis ist einfach die konsequente weiterentwicklung der sherman. hoffentlich kriegen sie die schwankende verarbeitungsqualität auch noch in den griff.


----------



## blackforest (30. Juni 2005)

Manchmal fragt man sich einfach wer hier überhaupt auf ner Schule war:

Rechne dochmal das Gesamtsystem mit ein: 
Z1 FR1 und dazu dann einen Rahmen mit 1 1/8 ist leichter als der gleiche Rahmen mit ner Sherman Breakout. Weil noch erheblich was dazu kommt am Rahmen, Steuersatz, Vorbau, Deckel und Kralle.

Außerdem kenne ich genug knacksende Shermans die eingeschickt wurden weil sich eben diese Verbindung gelockert hatte. Von einer Z150 bzw. Z1 FR1 hab ich noch nicht einmal ansatzweiße von so etwas gehört.

Ich bin nicht generell gegen 1.5 Ich bin nur dagegen, dass die meißten Leute übersehen, dass die Stabilität durch Gewichtszunahme an anderen Stellen erkauft werden muss. Die Leute freuen sich alle über die superleichten Gabeln, weil das Gewicht jetzt halt im Rahmen hängt. Die bike-sport-news hat es mal expemplarisch durchgerechnet.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (30. Juni 2005)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> ...auf ner Schule war...


"Meißten" schreibt man mit "s".


----------



## The Passenger (30. Juni 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich kriegen sie die schwankende verarbeitungsqualität auch noch in den griff.



...und hoffentlich bekommen sie auch wieder Schneetarn Camo's!

Wo ist das Bild?
Auf der Homepage finde ich leider nichts!
Kannst du's bitte verlinken?


----------



## DaSterch (30. Juni 2005)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal fragt man sich einfach wer hier überhaupt auf ner Schule war:


 
Hör doch Bitte auf mit solchen Sprüchen, du bist auch nicht besser....




			
				blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Rechne dochmal das Gesamtsystem mit ein:
> Z1 FR1 und dazu dann einen Rahmen mit 1 1/8 ist leichter als der gleiche Rahmen mit ner Sherman Breakout. Weil noch erheblich was dazu kommt am Rahmen, Steuersatz, Vorbau, Deckel und Kralle.


 
Hier geht es nicht um Gabeln mit 150mm Federweg sondern um Gabeln mit 170mm und größer. Man kann sich streiten ob man bei 150mm Federweg und entsprechender Baulänge unbedingt den onepointfive-Standard braucht, bei Federwegen von >= 170mm (und dementsprechenden Baulängen) ist der 1.5 Standard klar im Vorteil --> Physik....



			
				blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem kenne ich genug knacksende Shermans die eingeschickt wurden weil sich eben diese Verbindung gelockert hatte. Von einer Z150 bzw. Z1 FR1 hab ich noch nicht einmal ansatzweiße von so etwas gehört.


 
Da gebe ich dir Recht, darum geht es aber nicht.



			
				blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht generell gegen 1.5 Ich bin nur dagegen, dass die meißten Leute übersehen, dass die Stabilität durch Gewichtszunahme an anderen Stellen erkauft werden muss. Die Leute freuen sich alle über die superleichten Gabeln, weil das Gewicht jetzt halt im Rahmen hängt. Die bike-sport-news hat es mal expemplarisch durchgerechnet.


 
Erstmal als Anmerkung, der Test ist vom 22.10.2002 also schon ziemlich alt.
Zwischenzeitlich kann man schon sagen das sich Material- und Verarbeitungstechnisch viel getan hat und wie schon oben geschrieben, es geht um Gabeln mit >= 170mm Federweg. --> Die Hebel bedingt durch die größen Baulängen (besonders bei z.B. der Mz 66) werden größer, die Belastungen die auf die Rahmenkonstruktion (Steuerrohrbereich) wirken werden größer usw. und eben dort spielt 1.5 seinen Vorteil aus..größere Dimensionen größere Stabilität aber auch Gewichtsersparnis (in Maßen) durch Verwendung von leichteren Materialien usw....

Und mal ehrlich, die "Paar" Gramm die der Steuersatz, das Steuerrohr und eventl. der Vorbau mehr wiegt.....gleicht z.B. ein Stahlschaft einer Mz. 66 wieder aus....und das Gewicht der Kralle und vom Deckel ist ja wohl marginal.
Außerdem wenn man sich ein Fahrgerät mit 200mm Federweg usw. aufbaut, wird man nicht unbedingt auf jede 10Gramm achten da es sich in den meisten Fällen um DH-bikes handelt und dort wiederum mehr Wert auf Stabilität gelegt wird (Ausnahmen wird es auch hier geben).

Gruß


----------



## DaSterch (30. Juni 2005)

Dark Banana schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist das Bild?
> Auf der Homepage finde ich leider nichts!
> Kannst du's bitte verlinken?


 
Meinst du dies hier?
http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/news/spy.html

Gruss


----------



## blackforest (1. Juli 2005)

Ich lehne mich soweit aus dem Fenster, dass ich behaupte, dass Marzocchi auch ne SC mit 200 bauen wird. Ich habe so meine Probleme mit Verallgemeinerungen, 1.5 ist nicht automatisch sinnvoller. Das hat man sehr gut bei den 150ern gesehen. Jetzt behaupten alle bei 170 sei für 1 1/8 Schluss. Irgendwie erinnert mich das an die Zeit, als die ersten Shermans rauskamen und jeder gesagt hat, dass sowas mit 1 1/8 nicht möglich sei.

Marzocchi baut die Gabeln aber aus einer anderen Richtung. Die Gabeln sind eher schwerer als notwendig und werden über Jahre an den Bedarf angepasst. (Z150 sehr schönes Beispiel 3,4->2,4 Kilo in 2 Jahren)
Manitou dagegen hat dieses Jahr ungeheure Mengen an Schrott produziert (siehe Artikel Mountain-Bike). Und die Shermans sind zwar leicht, halten aber im Bikepark-Einsatz lange nicht soviel aus wie z.B. ne 66.

Ich glaube nicht, dass 1 1/8 am Ende ist. Im Gegenteil, Manitou stellt als einziger Gabeln dafür her.


----------



## blackforest (1. Juli 2005)

In Bezug auf die Enbaulänge wollte ich noch was sagen:

Überleg dir mal folgendes Gedankenspiel:

Die 66 baute 4cm höher als jetzt in 2005. Wenn also Marzocchi die Tauchrohre hinter der Achse tiefer ziehen würde um somit eine größere Überlappung zu erreichen, dann könnten sie bereits jetzt eine 20cm SC bauen. Die Kräfte auf das Steuerrohr sind dasselbe, ob die Gabel generell hoch baut, oder ob sie mehr Federweg hat bei gleicher Baulänge.

Wie gesagt: 1 1/8 ist lange nicht am Ende. 1.5 wird nicht aussterben, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es an Bedeutung noch weit zulegen wird. Immerhin sind sich nahezu alle einig, dass viel mehr als 20cm nichtmehr fahrbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. Juli 2005)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal fragt man sich einfach wer hier überhaupt auf ner Schule war:


du vermutlich nicht, sonst wäre deine orthografie besser und hättest nicht so sehr am thema vorbei geantwortet.   

die sachfragen wurden von den anderen hier ja bereits erschöpfend beantwortet, daher gehe ich da jetzt nicht auch noch drauf ein.

das pic was dasterch gepostet hat, zeigt das bike von jürgen, welches auch am gardasee dabei war. ich frage mich immer noch, wie man so ein monster auf unter 17 kilo drückt. reife leistung.


----------



## blackforest (1. Juli 2005)

Ist immer wieder lustig wie manche Schule direkt mit Rechtschreibung und Kopfrechnen assoziieren. Wenn man da sonst nix lernt.   

Rechtschreibung war nie meine Stärke, darum gings in dem thread aber auch gar nicht. Antwortet doch mal zum Thema, und nicht zu Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Gambler (1. Juli 2005)

Hi, Leute.

Ich lese immer wieder interessiert die 1.5 vs 1 1/8 Diskussionen und muss nun auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

mal ein paar pro's und contra's

1 1/8

pro
- etablierter Standard

1.5

pro
- höhere Steifigkeit bei gleichem Materialeinsatz wie sowohl bei Biegung wie bei Torsion -> leichtere Bauweise bei gleicher Steifigkeit oder höhere Steifikeit bei gleichem Gewicht
- besseres Schwingungsverhalten eines Rohres mit großem Durchmesser gegenüber einem mit kleinerem, thema bremsen
- größerer Durchmesser bedeutet geringere Flächenpressungen an den Funktionsflächen, besser für Alu
- Längere Schweißnaht mit größerer Fläche am Rahmen -> höher belastbare Verbindung von Rahmen und Steuerrohr
- größere Durmesser des Steuersatzes bedeutet höhere Traglast des Kugellagers, das darin verbaut wird, unter Umständen is das Lager sogar leichter als das was bei einem 1 1/8 verwendet werden muß um gleiche Traglast zu erhalten.
- bessere Krafteinleitung in das Steuerrohr durch die größere Fläche des Steuersatzes, weniger Ovalisieren bei hoher Belastung
- Abwärtskompatibel mit Adapter, für mich aber nur eine Notlösung, weil nur die Vorteile bezüglich der Rahmenkonstruktion und Steuersatz ausgenutzt werden können.

contra
- Gewichtszunahme am Rahmen; fällt aber gering aus, da nur der Durchmesser, nicht aber die Wandungsstärke steigen muss
- größere Kralle und größere Deckel Durchmesser auf das 1.2 Fache erhöht -> Volumen nimmt auf das 1,44 Fache zu. Hört sich viel an, sind ja 44% aber bei ca. 20-30 g von Kralle und Deckel (und die Schraube is auch dicker   ) is das lächerlich.



Das bis hier hin, weiterlesen auf eigene Gefahr!!!




nur mal so zum nachdenken:

Steuerrohr: wieviel macht das aus

nun etwas Technische Mechanik

das Flächenträgheitsmoment für einen Kreisring (Querschnitt vom Rohr)

Iy=(R^4-r^4)*pi/4   damit man es besser sieht  setzen wir R-r=d

R ist außen und r ist innenradius d ist Wandungsstärke

mit guter Näherung ist Iy=pi*d*R^3

nach d aufgelöst ist das   d=Iy/(pi*R^3) [Gleichung I]

die Biegesteifigkeit wird durch Iy*E gegeben, wobei E eine konstante ist, die vom Materieal abhängt. Das ist das E-Modul.

->  Die Biegesteifigkeit ist bei gleichem Material immer vom Außenradius abhängig. Der Außenradius R steht in der 3. Potenz unter dem Bruch in Gleichung I -> die Wandungsstärke nimmt bei gleicher Belastbarkeit von 1 1/8 zu 1.5 auf das 0.58 Fache ab! -> das Gewicht sinkt auf das 0,77 fache. Macht eine Ersparnis von ca. 23 Prozent

Jetzt kann jeder mal schnell ausrechnen, was das an Materialeinsparung am Gabelschaft selbst ausmacht. Hab keinen 1 1/8 bzw 1.5 Schaft rumliegen um zu Wiegen, habs aber mal überschlagen. Sollten so 40 Gramm sein. Is also nicht die Welt. (gleicht den bösen Deckel aus) Die größte Einsparung sitzt denke ich in der Gabelkrone und im Rest der ganzen Gabel. Bitte nicht hauen, aber ich denke die Leute von MZ sind bei der Dimensionierung etwas zu großzügig und vielleicht stecken sie Material nicht immer dahin wo es gebraucht wird.

So, sorry für den Vortrag   , aber ich kann diese engstirnigen, 1 1/8 Zoll is besser weils schon immer so war, und das marzocchi so macht, und die die besten Gabeln bauen, und die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen haben, und es grad in ist über 1.5 herzuziehen; Diskussionen nicht mehr höhren. Kaum einer weiß eigentlich wie sich das konkret auswirkt.

Aso, ich fahre beides 1.5 und 1 1/8.

So, jetzt habe ich fertig.

mfg Alex

edit: @blackforest ich gebe dir recht, wenn du sagst 200mm Gabeln kann man auch mit 1 1/8 zoll bauen, aber zu welchem Preis. Das meine ich nicht nur des Gewichts wegen, das definitiv überproportional ansteigen wird, sondern auch im Preis den man zahlen muss. Es kann leicht sein, dass weitaus belastbarere Materialien benutzt werden müssen um ein konkurenzfähiges Gewicht zu erreichen. Durchmesser vergrößern ist ein probates und einfaches Mittel, um dem entgegen zu treten, und man kann froh sein dass Manitou das Risiko den 1.5 Standard im Alleingang einzuführen, eingegangen ist. Ich hoffe das Magura auch bald wieder über eine 1.5 Gabel nachdenkt, nachdem die Thor leider eingestellt wurde.


----------



## DaSterch (1. Juli 2005)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Ist immer wieder lustig wie manche Schule direkt mit Rechtschreibung und Kopfrechnen assoziieren. Wenn man da sonst nix lernt.


 
Du bist schon lustig, jetzt erkläre mal bitte auf was _du_ mit dieser Ausage in deinem ersten Posting hinaus wolltest?



			
				blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lehne mich soweit aus dem Fenster, dass ich behaupte, dass Marzocchi auch ne SC mit 200 bauen wird.


 
Dann pass bitte auf das du nicht herausfällst...



			
				blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe so meine Probleme mit Verallgemeinerungen, 1.5 ist nicht automatisch sinnvoller. Das hat man sehr gut bei den 150ern gesehen. Jetzt behaupten alle bei 170 sei für 1 1/8 Schluss. Irgendwie erinnert mich das an die Zeit, als die ersten Shermans rauskamen und jeder gesagt hat, dass sowas mit 1 1/8 nicht möglich sei.


 
Du verstehst es nicht oder? Bei 11/8" und 170mm FW ist sicher nicht Schluss, 1.5 ist dort aber aufgrund der Dimensionierung (siehe ein Beitrag weiter oben) sinnvoller. Bei 11/8" sind die Nachteile die sich ergeben nur mit einem Mehraufwand an Material zu kompensieren.
Auch glaube ich nicht, das 1.5 entwickelt wurde um Gewicht zu sparen, es geht um stabilität. Die Verwendung von Aluminiumgabelschäften (oder legiert) und Aluminiumsteuersätzen ist eher optional, genauso hätte man Gabelschäfte und Steuersatzschalen aus Stahl verbauen können. Warum Stahl, wenns auch Alu tut. 
Im übrigen gibt es schon Hersteller wie z.B. Brunn die die eine 200mm SC mit 11/8" Steuerrohr bauen (bitte keine weiteren Diskussionen über Brunn hier im Threat). 



			
				blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Marzocchi baut die Gabeln aber aus einer anderen Richtung. Die Gabeln sind eher schwerer als notwendig und werden über Jahre an den Bedarf angepasst. (Z150 sehr schönes Beispiel 3,4->2,4 Kilo in 2 Jahren)


 
Diese Ausage halte ich für ein Gerücht. Wo steht das?



			
				blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Manitou dagegen hat dieses Jahr ungeheure Mengen an Schrott produziert (siehe Artikel Mountain-Bike). Und die Shermans sind zwar leicht, halten aber im Bikepark-Einsatz lange nicht soviel aus wie z.B. ne 66.


 
Ich halte von Artikeln aus div. MTB-Zeitschriften nicht sehr viel. Es gibt genug Threats darüber deswegen lohnt eigentl keine Diskussion.



			
				blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Die 66 baute 4cm höher als jetzt in 2005.


 
Wann hat die 66 4cm höher gebaut? Die gibt es doch erst seit 2005 (Modelljahr) in meinem 2004er Katalog steht sie jedenfalls nicht.



			
				blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt: 1 1/8 ist lange nicht am Ende. 1.5 wird nicht aussterben, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es an Bedeutung noch weit zulegen wird. Immerhin sind sich nahezu alle einig, dass viel mehr als 20cm nichtmehr fahrbar sind.


 
Meiner meinung nach ist nichts unfahrbar, ob es immer sinnvoll ist, ist eine andere Sache. Selbst das Gott von Dreidoppel (oder so ähnlich) ist gefahren aber mal ehrlich wer braucht so ein Teil (sinnvoll) genau wie Gabeln mit 300mm FW die ja auch gebaut und verkauft werden.....

Gruss


----------



## DaSterch (1. Juli 2005)

Gambler schrieb:
			
		

> Aso, ich fahre beides 1.5 und 1 1/8.


 
Ich auch.
Im übrigen bin ich mit der Sherman sehr zufrieden denn sie dämpft wie es sich gehört und knacken tut sie auch nicht. 

Gruss


----------



## blackforest (1. Juli 2005)

Bisher hat dieser Thread nur dazugeführt, dass ich noch mehr der Meinung bin, das 1.5 eigentlich überflüssig ist.

Die aktuelle 66 baut 4cm höher als das nächste Modell, das gerade vorgestellt wurde. Also hat Marzocchi doch bereits bewiesen, dass es möglich ist, eine so lange Gabel mit 1 1/8 zu bauen die auch hält. Dass sie momentan noch schwer ist stimmt, ich glaube aber man könnte sie auch leichter bauen, zu dem Preis den man bei einer Sherman eingeht. Immerhin gehen die Dinger nunmal öfters kaputt.

Die erste Z150 wog 3,4 Kilo.
Die aktuelle wiegt 2,4 Kilo. Wie würdet ihr das nennen? 

Ich hätte es sinnvoller gefunden, wenn alle Hersteller an einem Standard festgehalten hätten. Bei den Bikes gibt es eh so gut wie keine Standards, was man sehr gut sieht wenn man eine Bremse für eine Downhillgabel sucht. Es gibt lauter verschiedene Lösungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaSterch (1. Juli 2005)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher hat dieser Thread nur dazugeführt, dass ich noch mehr der Meinung bin, das 1.5 eigentlich überflüssig ist.
> 
> Die aktuelle 66 baut 4cm höher als das nächste Modell, das gerade vorgestellt wurde. Also hat Marzocchi doch bereits bewiesen, dass es möglich ist, eine so lange Gabel mit 1 1/8 zu bauen die auch hält. Dass sie momentan noch schwer ist stimmt, ich glaube aber man könnte sie auch leichter bauen, zu dem Preis den man bei einer Sherman eingeht. Immerhin gehen die Dinger nunmal öfters kaputt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich merke schon, es bringt nichts mit dir ernsthaft darüber zu diskutieren.
Lass dir mal bitte dies hier durch den Kopf gehen, das trifft es in etwa...



			
				Gambler schrieb:
			
		

> .....aber ich kann diese engstirnigen, 1 1/8 Zoll is besser weils schon immer so war, und das marzocchi so macht, und die die besten Gabeln bauen, und die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen haben, und es grad in ist über 1.5 herzuziehen; Diskussionen nicht mehr höhren.....


 
Gruss


----------



## Gambler (2. Juli 2005)

Ok, ich bins nochmal.

@Blackforest

Letzter Versuch dir das problem nochmal zu veranschaulichen.

Denke mal so ca. 10 Jahre zurück, als Mountainbikes aus Alu in Mode kamen. Damals waren fast alle Mountainbikes aus Stahlrohr und Sackschwer. Klar haben die funktioniert, klar waren die viel zu schwer und heute gibt es Stahlrahmen die warscheinlich die Hälfte wiegen. Warum werden dann komischerweise die mit Abstand meisten aktuellen MTB's aus Aluminium hergestellt. Man erfand Oversized Alurahmen, warscheinlich aber eher, weil es gar keinen anderen Rohre gab, und wegen der Optik. Heute werden sogar Alu-Monococ Rahmen Hergestellt. Keiner würde auf die Idee kommen die Rohrdurchmesser zu verringern, da es nur Nachteile mit sich bringt. Wenn das keine Vorteile Bezüglich Gewicht und Steifigkeit bringen würde, könnte man alle Bikes aus Stahl bauen. Selbst Hochlegierter Stahl ist günstiger als Hochlegiertes Alu. Man kann Stahl auch leichter Schweißen. 

Informier dich mal ein bisschen über die verschiedenen Eigenschaften von Alu und Stahl, und wie sich das auf Strukturen und deren Herstellung auswirkt, bevor du dich mit deiner Meinung so festfährst. Alle Standards haben nunmal ein "Verfallsdatum" und werden regelmäßig durch neue ersetzt die sich als besser erweisen. Wobei ich denke, daß sich 1 1/8 und 1.5 parallel entwickeln werden.

ps. Wie hast du eigentlich die Zeit überlebt, z.b. Scheibenbremsen eingführt wurden und die ja nur unnötiges Gewicht waren, oder Fullys in Mode kamen und die ja nur Kraft schluckten und eigentlich nicht wirklich komfortabel waren?

Irgendwann war alles mal neu, und heute würde keiner mehr Scheibe und Fully in Frage stellen. Gib 1.5 mal ein wenig Zeit.


@DaSterch

Ich hab die Scherman Brakeout 150 mm kann mich auch nicht beschwere, hält  knarzt nicht, und dämft sehr weich trotz dem alten SPV. läuft nur mit mindestdruck und geringer kammerverkleinerung. is zwar keine 170mm aber da ich bei fast jeder Bremsung Stoppie übe, wird sie schon ganz gut belastet.

mfg und "Alles wird gut"


----------



## blackforest (2. Juli 2005)

Also nochmal:
Ihr seht in mir was falsches. Mein Bruder fährt 1.5 und ich sage gar nicht dass es schlecht ist. Ich mag nur dieses "IchlobeesindenHimmelweilesneuist" nicht. 1.5 ist bei 15cm mittlerweile nicht besser als 1 1/8. Marzocchi hat bewiesen, dass es möglich ist deutlich längere Gabeln zu bauen, die auch bei 1 1/8 halten. Also hat 1.5 keine Daseinsberechtigung. 

Alu <-> Stahl

Ist doch genau das gleiche Problem. Stahlhardtails werden immer noch sehr gerne gefahren weil sie Vorteile bieten. Ich war lange auf der Suche nach einem Stahldownhiller, weil Stahl hier in meinen Augen einfach Vorteile bietet. Trotzdem werden so gut wie keine gebaut. Warum?? Weils out ist. Es gibt wirklich wenige Stahldownhiller oder Stahlfreerider, gerade aber in den Disziplinen, in denen das Rad öfters mal hinfällt und auch hohe Belastungen wegstecken muss wäre Stahl ne sehr gute Alternative. Schaut euch doch mal an wie schnell ein Alumonocoque (sinds ja eh nie, sind immer zusammengeschweißte Hälften) im echten Einsatz Dellen bekommt. Genau dasselbe gilt für diese Oversized-Alu-Rohre, theoretisch gut, aber nach dem ersten Sturz ist klar warum sowas nicht unbedingt auf den Trail gehört.

Ich glaube einfach, dass der 1.5 Standard keine Vorteile mit sich bringt. Ansonsten habe ich nichts gegen neue Standards. Aber bei 1.5 denke ich werden wir sehen wie Fox, Marzocchi und evtl. auch Rock-Shox bald ebenbürtige Gabeln wie die Travis bauen werden mit 1 1/8. 

Neue Standards können etwas sehr gutes sein, beispielsweise empfinde ich den neuen Maxle-Standard für Steckachsen am Hinterbau als sehr gut. Wenn man einmal einem Demo9 Fahrer beim Schlauchwechseln zugesehen hat weiß warum. Die brauchen dafür wirklich ewig, weil es einfach zuviele Schrauben gibt.

Also stellt mich nicht so hin, als wäre ich gegen alles neue. Aber manche Standards machen wenig Sinn, und da sehe ich mittlerweile 1.5.


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (2. Juli 2005)

Tach,
in der Zeit bevor Aluminium-Bikes in Mode kamen und alle auf schweren Stahlrädern fuhren  , habe ich mein erstes MTB gekauft. Das ist 15 Jahre her und es war übrigens aus Alu. Das Rad hatte einen 1 1/4" Steuersatz und Gabel.
Leider hat sich dieser Standard nicht durchgesetzt - es wäre heute der ideale Kompromiss aus 1 1/8" und 1.5". Und aufgrund meiner frühen "Oversize-Erfahrung" bin ich jetzt überzeugter 1.5"-Anhänger!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (7. Juli 2005)

das is mal wieder ne diskusion wie ich se mag 

@Gambler 
deine mühen eine rechnung zu machen waren nicht um sonst 
zeight echt gut was das neue und das alte mit sich bringt.

finds zwar sinnlos zu sagen dass 1.5 keine daseins berechtigung hat aber naja seine meinung...
find auch dass Klorollenmütze  diese nich haben sollten

habe an hardtail und fully 1.5 steuerohr. einmal mit ner 150 sherman und einmal steckt ne psylo race nat. mit 1 1/8 drin.

der standart hat meiner meinung nach sehr wohl berechtigung zu existieren, man muss ihn ja nich kaufen wenn er nich gefällt, oder andre versuchen zu überzeugen dass er fürn popo is .

grüße
ein beschäftigungssuchender tom


----------



## luniz (26. Juli 2005)

Ok, darf ich auch mitmachen?

Ich setze mal ein Ja voraus, also los:
Über die technischen Vorteile des 1.5-Standarts bei langhubigen SC-Gabeln bin ich mir im klaren, ich habe selber mal Maschinenbau studiert, ABER: Wer braucht denn  bitte eine Singlecrown mit 203mm Federweg? Ich meine, wo liegt der Nutzen davon? Mit meinem Downhiller will ich sicherlich keine X-Up's machen, udn zum Freeriden auf verwinkelten Singletrails, wo man einen höheren Lenkeinschlag bräuchte, hat das Ding dann doch zuviel Federweg. An einem Downhiller kann ich mit einer Doppelbrücke gut leben, und ich behaupte einfach mal, dass man eine Gable mit 203mm Federweg als Doppelbrücke bei gleichbleibender Steifigkeit leichter hinbekommt, als eine SC. Bei der SC muss man die Brücke und den Booster dermaßen Oversizen, damit das ganze nicht zu schwabbelig wird, das kann man sich bei der DC getrost sparen, siehe Boxxer.

So, das wars, schönen Abend noch

Luniz


----------

